# Programmieren mit dem Internet



## SNB1998 (22. Okt 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich programmiere jetzt schon seit etwa einem Jahr mit Java und denke, dass ich im Berech von Standartprogrammen, die einfach auf dem PC laufen genug weiß.

Jetzt möchte ich mich mal an Programme mit dem Internet ran machen.
Also, z.B: etwas von PC A an PC B senden oder von PC A an Server B und zurück.

Aber bevor ich damit mal anfange, wollte ich fragen, wonach ich überhaupt suchen soll, weil ich bisher KEINE Ahnung davon habe.

Danke im Voraus
SNB


----------



## Ruzmanz (22. Okt 2013)

Java + Sockets
Java + RMI

Schau dir ein paar Youtube-Videos an oder so ... Unter dem Begriff "Java Chat Program" findest du sicherlich 100 Beispiele.


----------



## Phash (2. Nov 2013)

Client Server wäre evtl noch ein Stichwort
Java Web evtl auch 
Java Webservices evtl auch


----------



## BuddaKaeks (6. Nov 2013)

Das Package java.net bietet dir alles, was du brauchst


----------



## Lit-Web (7. Nov 2013)

Interessant könnten für dich folgende Sachen sein.

1.) Java Client Server Anwendungen
2.) Maven
3.) Spring Framework / speziell DI und webmvc
4.) Tomcat Server
5.) Clientseitige Techniken wie Ajax wenn du im Browser arbeiten willst mit der GUI
6.) REST Webservices und da speziell Datenaustauschformat JSON,  Jackson eignet sich prima dafür
7.) Datenbankseitig wäre auch ORM wie Hibernate ne interessante Sache für dich

Setze dich auch mit diversen Entwurfsmustern (Design Patterns) auseinander, du wirst am Ende schnell merken das du dich festfährst und wieder neu anfängst weil du nicht flexibel genug bist. 
Modulare oder Pluginfähige Entwicklung solltest du dir auch zur Gemüte führen.

Wenn noch Fragen bestehen dann kannst du diese gern stellen. Gruß Lit-Web


----------

